# Prix d'un iMac Tournesol



## OBi1 (30 Septembre 2007)

Hello,

tout est dans le titre !

Possesseur d'un iMac G4 800 15" avec 768 Mo de RAM + carte Airport, je vais m'en séparer pour acheter un MacbookPro ou un iBook...
Selon vous, quel prix puis-je espérer pour ce beau tournesol encore en pleine forme ?

Merci !


----------



## cirdan (30 Septembre 2007)

Peut-être regarder les prix "Buy it now" sur ebay des iMac G4 et en comparant leur configuration avec la tienne pourrait te donner une bonne idée de sa valeur.


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2007)

OBi1 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> tout est dans le titre !
> 
> ...



Regarde ICI.


----------



## OBi1 (1 Octobre 2007)

Merci !
tr&#232;s bien ce site Mac2Sell !
Et beau en plus !


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Octobre 2007)

OBi1 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> tout est dans le titre !
> 
> ...



Je ne sais trop quel est la capacité du disque dur, j'ai mis 40 Go au hasard, mais ton iMac vaudrait environ 290 Euros, mais tu peux toujours argumenter un peu avec la carte airport


----------

